# 3 white homers need home in No. CA



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue currently has 3 beautiful white homers in need of a home. Please contact [email protected] or Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue at www.mickaboo.com if interested. They are not currently listed at the website, but I have them at my home in Campbell. 

Tina


----------



## tina keller (Aug 14, 2003)

*3 white homers found a home. Thanks!*

Thanks to all who replied. I was unable to send a response to one of the interested parties. The 3 white homers have found a great home in our area. Thank you Birdmom4ever for your assistance in making that happen! 

Tina


----------

